# Finally got around to mounting my winter wheels



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

After the snow storm last week and talk of another this week I decided it was time to put on my winter wheels and get some decent snow tires. Discount is hooking me up on some Yokohama Ice Guard IG20's. I also decided that since my Ronal's were a bit beat up I should spray a coat of paint on them. Help hide the blemishes and keep them from showing dirt as easily. I went with some DupliColor Graphite Wheel Paint.
Before:








After:








Side by side:








With centercap:








I'll post more pics tonight after I get the tires installed and mounted onto the car.
Anyone ever run the Yoko IceGuards before? Opinions?


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Finally got around to mounting my winter wheels (DutchVDub)*

So these tires have already proved their worth. We've already received about an in ch of snow and the roads are covered in a snow/slush mix. Judging by the other cars its fairly slick out there, but I wouldn't know as my car was cruising around like it was a warm summer day. I was actually having trouble getting my car to slide, it only did it once for me and that took quite a bit of throttle under boost in 2nd gear. We'll see how they do tomorrow when the slush and water on the ground turn to ice and I drive my unplowed county roads to work at 5am.
pics (sorry for the quality it was dark and snowing, will try for better ones tomorrow):


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

nice, I did some 90Q winter wheels with that stuff and it holds up well as long as you prep right and clear coat em. 
How are the tires in the snow?


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

They are actually pretty good. definitely a huge improvement over the Kumho Ecstas. Not sure if they are quite as good as the Blizzaks I had on my 90 Golf, but then again those weren't trying to keep a 4000lb car from spinning out in a turn or sliding through an intersection. All in all I'm happy with these tires for the money, I might try something different in 3 yrs when its time to replace them, but I wouldn't be opposed to getting a new set either.


----------



## rey_reys84 (Feb 18, 2006)

looks good rich


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (rey_reys84)*

You gotta like the murdered out look. All in all good combo for winter.


----------

